# For Sale 2012 Outback 301Bq



## Good Times

We are parting with our Outback....it's been a great camper we just don't need the bunks any more.

Here are links to the listing.....

https://www.rvtrader.com/listing/2012-Keystone-OUTBACK-301BQ-121985546

You can contact us thru the listing if you or a friend are interested..


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Good luck with the sale. We sold our 301BQ in about 1 week. Used craiglist and found that very helpful.


----------

